# Looking for shows and events in Maryland...(2010)



## RiahMaRedNose9 (Aug 26, 2009)

i cant find anything????? Help????








]


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is usually a UKC show in Bel Air in April, I believe


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Any show in md..dc or va area?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bel Air and also Beltsville MD have UKC shows. You just missed one a couple of weekends ago. There are VA shows too which may not be too far from you.

Check the UKC show calendars.

Both ADBA and UKC have events calendars up on their websites.


----------

